# Investing Noob - Starting late



## Makdaddy (Dec 6, 2011)

Heyo Folks - wanted to introduce myself - 
I am 43
1 child who will be going to University in 4 years

I have gotten a bit of a late start in the saving for retirement biz - I spent nearly 20 years in the service industry, not earning a whole lot of money and spending more that I should have - tough lessons learned - I wish that I had been taught more about how to handle my money when I was young - I was left to find out the hard way.

I have about 30K in equity in a house and another 21K in my RRSP.

I have learned a lot about myself the last couple of years – I have tried to grab that hot stock and ride it to the moon (AVL.TO) – I have tried options (MSFT among many) – then end result of this was I have found my niche – I am a Dividend Growth investor. The risk profile suits me and at my age the margin for error is much narrower than when I was in my 20’s.

My midterm goal is to get to 12K in dividend payments annually.

Long term – I have 20 years to fine tune this goal, but I want to at least be around 20K in dividends by retirement.


Current Holdings:

AQN.TO yield on Orig cost 5.80%
MSFT yield on Orig cost 3.02%
RY.TO yield on Orig cost 3.91%
KEG-UN.TO yield on Orig cost 7.24%
CF.TO yield on Orig cost 3.83%
TWO yield on Orig cost 16.56%
ANH yield on Orig cost 14.04%

All my current choices DRIP – artificially – no part shares/units

I will my adding to my portfolio at about 5K-6K for the next year or two until I pay off some debt – after which I hope to ramp it up.

I buy in block large enough so that the dividend will DRIP at least 1 share/unit per payout.

I try to find those which have a payout ratio under 80% - in the case of KEG-UN, TWO and ANH that is not really a valid measure as they are trusts – (KEG-UN) or REIT’s (TWO, ANH)

Growth of both revenue and the dividend are important.

I think my next addition will probably be a US MLP - EEP, ETP, BWP, ENP.TO, NPI.TO or INE.TO

I am also keeping my eye in INTC, MXIM and PAYX.

Thoughts and feedback appreciated.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Don't worry - 43 is definitely not too late.

The more you save, the better off you will be.

Are you planning to pay for some of your child's uni education? If so, then set up an RESP and get the grant.


----------



## Makdaddy (Dec 6, 2011)

@Four Pillars

Yes - i am planning to pay for a good chunk of his education - I have been putting $200 a month into an RESP since he has 5


----------

